# AOSP Lockscreen for Multiple Roms



## rrockstar.kidd (Sep 1, 2011)

Want to know if anyone cares to have the aosp lockscreen that I have edited to be centered refer to picture attached to this post...
request which ROM you are using and as I create them I will update this post with the DL link for said ROM
-edit-
Refined statement would be this is for current Gingerbread TOUCHWIZ Roms
ex.- Awesome Sauce, Superclean, Baked_Tators Heinz 57, ect....


----------



## gatesfam03 (Aug 25, 2011)

An aosp tab lockscreen for stock mesmerize would be nice.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Not trying to thread jack but what font are you using?

Beware the irrational, however seductive. Shun the &#39;trancendant&#39; and all who invite you to subordinate or annihilate yourself. Distrust compassion; prefer dignity for yourself and others. Don&#39;t be afraid to be thought arrogant or selfish. Picture all experts as if they were mammals. Never be a spectator of unfairness or stupidity. Seek out argument and disputation for their own sake; the grave will supply plenty of time for silence. -Christopher Hitchens, author and journalist(1949-2011)


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

That is a nice font, I too would like to know!


----------

